# handlebar to the groin



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

I had a bad wreck. The handlebar imprint is right where my femoral artery is. I had exrays and a cat scan. Has anyone done anything like this? I still have a lot of swelling and bruising. When can I ride????:madman: It has been 5 days.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Oh thank god, it was only the artery, not the balls.

I have no idea, good luck.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

ow 

Did the doctor who checked you out give you any indication of when you could ride again? I'm assuming the xrays and cat scan reported nothing negative? Good luck with healing. Hope it's fast.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

you would much rather smash your balls than rupture the femoral artery. smashed balls hurt, but rupture the femoral artery and youre dead in less than 5 minutes. highly unlikely that you damaged it though. if you did you would have already either had surgery or been dead. 

chances are its just normal localized edema/hematoma. unless you were told specifically not to ride, i would be riding if i were in your shoes.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I bended my bars with my groin once and I was riding the next day. maybe your wreck was worst than mine.


----------



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

*No balls*

I'm female!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Gatorbike said:


> I'm female!


Why we MTBers are so male oriented?:skep:

Get well soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Gatorbike said:


> I'm female!


my apologies. hows this?

you would much rather smash your delicate female nether region than rupture the femoral artery.

you ridin yet?


----------



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

Well huge amounts of swelling around the artery are giving me pause about riding. I really want to though. The docs didn't say I coudn't ride. They just said no artery damage, no bladder damage.


----------



## Mad Dawg (Oct 16, 2007)

Try riding. If you have any discomfort/pain while riding, then stop. If not, keep going. Good health to you!!


----------



## rcwindell (Dec 13, 2007)

I did this on my third ride out this past summer.
I had a lot of swelling and a bruise that went from my groin down to my knee and covered the entire inside of my leg. I had a hematoma in there as well that was a lump for about a month.

I was back up and riding in a week. I wore compression shorts almost constantly for about 2 weeks to make it feel better and kep it from rubbing.


----------



## Ghostshifter (Nov 26, 2007)

I just did the same thing last Sunday (9th). Here is the pic taken Sat. 15 mar. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=390451 (post #9)
Today it has been 9 days post injury. I can barely walk let alone even think about ride. The Doc took xrays of the femur (negative) but didn't do CT or MRI for the soft tissue. To me it seems worse today than ever. How is yours doing?


----------

